
Combining Farming with Solar 186% More Efficient in Summer of 2018 - Xixi
https://cleantechnica.com/2019/04/12/fraunhofer-reports-combining-farming-with-solar-186-more-efficient-in-summer-of-2018/
======
LifeLiverTransp
The truth is that fields are basically empty for half the year- why not roll
out mobile solarpanels from harvest to spring?

~~~
abbe_k
If solar panels were dirt cheap that would be a solution. But the panels are a
lot more expensive than the ground it covers. A farmer would probably be
better off to just keep the panels year around and grow nothing.

~~~
LifeLiverTransp
Could you grow high shade cultures, like forrest strawberrys?

